# 75 gallon rimless w/ bulkhead filtration



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Well I finally got my rimless 75 gallon from Glasscages.com all set-up with plants! I have had this tank for too long without any plants. I got a 4x54 watt TEK lamp with two midday GE bulbs and 2 ocean white from aquamedic (10K). The middle two bulbs are on for 8 hours while the outside bulbs are on for a two hour noon burst. Can anyone comment on this photoperiod....whether its too much or not enough? I got my temporary CO2 system set-up on the left side of the tank. I'm trying to figure out a way to hide all the equipment inside the stand. I thought about not using the inline reactor and just running the CO2 into the filter line before the iwaki pump and ocean clear filter. My thoughts are that this would dissolve the CO2 well enough. Maybe/maybe not?

Substrate is Eco-complete. I use PPS-Pro and my GH is ~7 and KH is ~5. I don't really care about anything else

Check out my other thread about how I built the stand and set-up the tank and filtration system. 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...9707-rimless-75-gallon-close-loop-filter.html

Here is a list of the plants...
Crypt wendtii - Brown?
Rotala rotundifolia, sp. green, and macranda
Crypt balansae
Alternathera reineckii
Blyxa japonica
Anubias petite
Narrow leaf java fern
HM

The fish I have in now are just two angels and a handful of SAE's. I may get rid of the angels and find some schooling cardinal tetras or some harlequin rasboras. Not sure yet.

Fell free to comment on the aquascape or ask any questions about the set-up. I think I will really like this tank and can't wait for it to establish. 

















































Enjoy!


----------



## minshonwu (Apr 28, 2008)

Have you think to plant some "moss" on the woods? I think it will be better. A little opinion, sorry for my poor English....


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

i must say, incredible tank!!!


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

I think the photoperiod sounds good so far. Maybe after the plants grow in more you might think about increasing the duration of your noon burst just depending on how everything is doing. It looks good and it will look even better after it fills out.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

I actually was thinking about moss for the tank, but want to make sure I don't have any hair algae left over in there from my last tank first. I have had a hard time with hair algae and moss. 

Jeff, I think I may go to a 3 hour burst.

Thanks for the comments!
Matt


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Sweet tank! 

I love the river rocks in there.

I am curious to see how your photoperiod works. I just set up the same tank and lights (except my fixture is a finnex.) I am subscribed!


----------



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

Lovely!


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

I figured out how to get the CO2 in the tank efficiently without lots of extra work and equip.
I found this T PVC fitting and hooked it straight into my filter line - I put this before the intake on my Iwaki Pump. 








Here is the whole system minus the ocean clear and inline filter









I hope it will work well. I can hear the bubbles get chopped up in the pump and the filter should act as a wonderful reactor - I hope. Tom Barr recommended me this just after I put my fittings together. http://www.aquacave.com/reducing-tee...medic-436.html
Essentially the same thing, but only one solid unit.


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

Very nice so far, you can use flag fish for hair algae they cleared out one of my tanks, but make sure you don't feed too much or they will not eat as much of the algae. How many bags of eco complete did you use. I want to change my 75g to eco as well. Overall very nice, I love the petite anubias. The rotala R should turn pink with intense light when it reaches the surface it will look really nice.

Jeremy


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

jeremy1 said:


> Very nice so far, you can use flag fish for hair algae they cleared out one of my tanks, but make sure you don't feed too much or they will not eat as much of the algae. How many bags of eco complete did you use. I want to change my 75g to eco as well. Overall very nice, I love the petite anubias. The rotala R should turn pink with intense light when it reaches the surface it will look really nice.
> 
> Jeremy


I believe there is 7 bags in there. Definately enough that is for sure! I'll have to see if I can get flag fish anywhere around here. I don't think I have ever seen them in a lfs.


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice setup!
How does the benificial bacteria in your filter handle the exposure to CO2 running thru it? I had always figured this to be one of the main reasons for having the reactor _after_ the filter...


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

I do not know what damage the CO2 does to bacteria. My guess would be little. Even if it does damage the bacteria, most planted tanks don't rely hevily on filters for biological filtration so I'm not too concerned about it. Maybe others can chime in on what effect it may have.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

What is a good distance to place the TEK over the water surface?


----------



## ferris89 (Jul 31, 2008)

very nice! I would have to agree about the moss though, maybe put some on the wood on the leftside of the tank to balance out the visual weight of the aquarium, but otherwise, It's a gorgeous tank!


----------



## khoile (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi,

Where did you guy the brass co2 fitting? I also plan to hookup something like that.

Thanks.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Khoile, The CO2 fittings can be had at Lowes. They have an especially nice selection of plumbing and fittings.

So my CO2 injector (if you can call it that) is not working that well. It takes a lot of CO2 to get the drop checker green and plants pearling. I have a Mazzei venturi injector on order and it will be in next week. I ordered the Mazzie 384 model and will hook it up to my closed loop after the filter.

See here for more detail....http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/72007-selecting-mazzei-co2-diffusion-misting.html. The mazzei will be very effecient system and will provide a perfect mist of CO2 all over the tank! Can't wait!

The tank is really starting to fill in nice. I'll post some new pics in a few weeks.

I thought about getting rid of my angel pair, but I think I like them more than I thought. I also got 3 black mollies, 5 SAE, and 5 otto cats, and 2 baby Yellow Lab Cichlids (for now). Funny story about those labs...I had my big cichlids in this tank before and when I was taking them out before my move, the mom must have released her babies. I have no idea how these two babies made it through it all.

What do people think about a group of schoolers? Any suggestions...?


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

I too have a tek light over my 90 gallon. I recently had it placed about 8 inches from the surface but due to burned leaves on my sunset hygro i raised it to a foot above the surface.


----------



## thai (May 14, 2007)

I like your tank! 

Did the river rocks do anything to your tank? Last time i put a river rock in my tank it turn my ADA soil around it a pinkish color.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Your tank looks great!  Your plant mix is nice. I just recently found out that amano shrimp will also eat hair algae. They can even get along with CRS and RCS. I've been fighting it in my shrimp tank. What a pain! I have some on their way to me. I expect big things!


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

Matt, do you plan to use your canister to supply the mazzei or do you have a separate pump for that? I'm like you in that it seems to take a lot of CO2 into the reactor to get the plants pearling well.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

*Peteski,* I actually lowered my light to about 4" above the water. Maybet thats too close?

*Thai*, no problems with the river rock and wouldn't expect any either.

*Tex*, thanks for the nice comments! Actually, hair algae dissapeared in this tank  I think hair algae is all tied to Iron. I dosed too much Iron in my old 55 and I think that is what brought it on. It never really did go away. Maybe this tank is just better balanced. No algae at all it it. Good to know about those shrimp though... My angels would get a good lunch with them in the tank.

*Jeff*,
Yes, I do plan to run the mazzei inline with the pump and filter. See...http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/72007-selecting-mazzei-co2-diffusion-misting.html


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

can i use a mag 2 250gph pump with the 1/2 inch 384 Mazzei Injector for a 110g tank with 80lb of Substrate, I could go with 3/4 inch Mazzei Injector but all i have is a Mag 5 500gph pump and i'm using is ehiem 16/22 hose {5/8}


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Its time for an update...

I installed a mazzei on the tank for CO2 delivery. So far it is working good. Time will tell about the benefits of the mist. Here is a lengthy thread discussing the mazzei is use. I know its long, but will be very useful to those thinking about a mazzei. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/72007-selecting-mazzei-co2-closed-loop-filtration.html
Also a link on the barrreport...http://www.barrreport.com/co2-aquatic-plant-fertilization/4632-mazzei-uv-placement.html

Here are some shots of my tank...things have grown in nicely. I plan to make a few changes.
First I want to take out a few of the anubius on the front right and extend the HM over in its place in the foreground. I'm not happy with the back middle of the tank. Any recommendations here? I think there is too much lime green. Maybe I'll move some blyxa there.

Also, is the focal point good in this tank good? Actually, what do people see as the focal point? To me its the reineckii, but does the rotala macranda ditract from it? Any comments and recommendations ARE appreciated.


































Thanks,


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

I love it! Though, my eyes keep going back and forth between the macranda and the other really red plant. You needle leaf is beautiful, I would try to accent that some more


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

Is your tek a HO? I'm surprised your plants arent "burnt" from the fixture being so close to the surface. Whats the current photoperiod? I'm always interested to hear in order to better mine. Looks great though. Maybe try a lotus or lilly in the middle of the HM.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

peteski312 said:


> Is your tek a HO? I'm surprised your plants arent "burnt" from the fixture being so close to the surface. Whats the current photoperiod? I'm always interested to hear in order to better mine. Looks great though. Maybe try a lotus or lilly in the middle of the HM.


Yes, the TEK is HO. Photoperiod is 2 GE midday bulbs for 8 hrs and then a midday burst (3 hrs) of 2 10,000 k bulbs. The plants seem to respond well to this schedule.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Your colors are wonderful. I think one thing that is a little distracting to me is that you have thin spikey leafed plants grouped on the right- reineckii and needle leaf java and the round leafed on the left. Kinda like it's 2 separate tanks. The back right corner also needs to be fuller. (Your probably letting that all grow in...) 

Is your Macrandra the variegated? Are those tonias in the back? They are kinda lost there. They would look great in the front right corner... Anyway... just a few suggestions... Your tank really looks healthy.. and wonderful growth!


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> Your colors are wonderful. I think one thing that is a little distracting to me is that you have thin spikey leafed plants grouped on the right- reineckii and needle leaf java and the round leafed on the left. Kinda like it's 2 separate tanks. The back right corner also needs to be fuller. (Your probably letting that all grow in...)
> 
> Is your Macrandra the variegated? Are those tonias in the back? They are kinda lost there. They would look great in the front right corner... Anyway... just a few suggestions... Your tank really looks healthy.. and wonderful growth!


Thanks for the comments. The colors actually are much better in person. The camera washes things out and makes them really bright for some reason. I had a "art" friend who didn't like the reineckii and java ferns together. I think I may try to do something different with that. Any ideas on a new plant there and a way to unite the two sides of the tank together?

The back left is some crypts (can't think of the name right now) I'm trying to get to grow in a little more grow in. And yes, those are tonias in the middle, and I also don't like them there much.

Just a work in progress. The comments are very helpful! My friend keeps telling me that it looks good, but not great...yet


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Could you switch corners with your rotala? The plant in the right back really isn't doing much for you. It's also thin and narrow adding to the 2 tank look. I keep thinking that a Ludwigia might bridge the gap between long and narrow and short and round. It is a kind of elongated round leaf.

I do hate how you just can't show what the tanks really look like by camera. Wish we could see them all in person....


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> Could you switch corners with your rotala? The plant in the right back really isn't doing much for you. It's also thin and narrow adding to the 2 tank look. I keep thinking that a Ludwigia might bridge the gap between long and narrow and short and round. It is a kind of elongated round leaf.


So your saying just switch the Rotala rotundifolia on the left with the Crypt on the right? And keep the macranda and alternathera where they are?

Also does the idea of leaving the center area of the tank "open" work? Right now it seems it is only encouraging the idea of "two" tanks rather than one, unless I find a way to unify the the two sides. Perhaps having some of the narrow leaf fern on the left would unify it....the idea of repetition. Any other suggestions?
I may try the tonina on the front right and move some blyxa in its place. 
I appreciate the comments!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes, that was what I was saying. It would do 2 things for you. 1. get a small round leaf on the right, breaking up the spikey appearance and 2. get a elongated leaf on the left with some dark green color. 

I had thought about Ludwigia repens in the center to make a transition from the long leaf to the shorter rounder leaf. If you also move your small brown crypts on the left a little forward it would then tie in with that color as well. The Ludwigia would give you the red color of the alternathera on the top (not quite as red) and the brown green color on the bottom. 

Of course there are tons of plant choices. I was just trying to think of a plant that had an elongated round leaf. The Ludwigia sp rubin also has a similar leaft that is a little darker red/brown but not as big. I think the bigger leaf would be better. I do agree that if you closed up the center some it would look less like 2 tanks. However the biggest issue is the spikey long plants on one side and the round-leafed plants on the other.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

I noticed your subwoofer was in the corner next to your tank :heh:! Seriously, any concerns about the vibrations transmitted to the tank/stand?

Your plants are beautiful! I cannot imagine the colors being more intense than that in person!

I agree that the HM in the middle seems to divide rather than unify the 2 sides. Have you thought of substituting a gravel or sand "stream" in its place that becomes narrower toward the back. You could define the borders of the stream with some dark rocks and HM accents. Yeah its a cliche but often effective.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Well I did a few things, I switched the Tall crypts on the right with the rotala on the left. I think I'm going to like the rotala on the right, but verdict is still out if I'll like the crypt where it is. I'm not sure its full enough for me. Maybe I just need to give it time.



Bunbuku said:


> I noticed your subwoofer was in the corner next to your tank :heh:! Seriously, any concerns about the vibrations transmitted to the tank/stand?
> 
> Your plants are beautiful! I cannot imagine the colors being more intense than that in person!
> 
> I agree that the HM in the middle seems to divide rather than unify the 2 sides. Have you thought of substituting a gravel or sand "stream" in its place that becomes narrower toward the back. You could define the borders of the stream with some dark rocks and HM accents. Yeah its a cliche but often effective.


Thanks for the nice comments about the plants! 
No worries about the subwoofer...its not like I rock out to AC DC all day long. 
I think the HM divides the tank much more in the pic than in reality. It is way overexposed in the picture. Before I take that out and possibly try a stream I'm going to see how I like the other changes first. 
I'll post another pic in a few weeks when the changes fill in a bit.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Well I gave up on the Mazzei venturi and went back to a regular PVC reactor. The mist for me was distracting and I felt it was too much work to tune the thing in to get the right CO2. I already like the results my PVC reactor is giving me again. Maybe others will have better luck with the mazzeis - It was fun to try it! 

I got some more plants on the way to make a few more changes to this tank. I'm going to put a red lotus on the left side where the rock is. I also plan to put in some more Crypt wenditi over there. As you can see since my last pic I switched the Rotala rotundifolia with the Crypt balansae - Both still need to fill in. For some reason the Rotala does not seem to be growing much??? Also my macranda looks ugly because of all my CO2 issues lately - I'm waiting for recovery - I may put some Rotala colorata in its place or in addition in that side too.

In a week I'm getting rid of the angels - I know they are pretty, but I'm going to get a school of rummynose and bloodfin tetras instead. Also in the tank are 3 SAE, 2 black mollies to keep the surface scum down, and two lone Yellow Lab Cichlids that I'm going to trade off when they grow a little more.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Full tank shot - Is the HM still dividing this tank too much? It seems much brighter in the photos than it does in person








Left side - I'm going to put a lotus where the rock is. Good idea?








side shot








Red root floater and Salvinia oblongifolia - new addition








Fissidens
















left side - my crypt wenditi keeps melting  I hope now that I got the CO2 controled it will come back. I wish it was bigger!


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Stunning! I like the rock where it is, but If you could add the lotus without moving the rock, then I'd say go for it


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

foofooree said:


> Stunning! I like the rock where it is, but If you could add the lotus without moving the rock, then I'd say go for it


I'll see what I can do. I think that rock is supporting that driftwood so if I take it out I may have more problems. Somewhere I want to work in the coarse texture of the lotus.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Very nice scape. Your Anubias look amazing in there!


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

I had a little fun with some back lighting. Check it out here...http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/76412-backlight.html#post719208
One pic to tease you to look at that link









I also got some new plants in there. A Red Lotus, a few downoi I'm going to reproduce and eventually use in the whole foreground and some Pogostemon stellata.


----------



## FishandTurtleJunkie (Apr 14, 2007)

Outstanding growth and healthy well laid out tank. I chucked my mazzei too for the same reason. I would move the rock and maybe some more plants in back and front left side to give it a more balanced feel. 

Just my $.02


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Some new pics


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

The tank looks beautiful, and I love the fish! The rocks seem a bit out of place though.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Beautiful tank! Amazing how different it looks when the HM is growing low to the substrate!


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*WOW-o-WOW*


----------



## derekp (Nov 5, 2008)

Perfect, don't change a thing.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It's gonna be so nice to see that Sao Paulo balance the other side. Really pretty!


----------



## algaehater (Jul 18, 2008)

Amazing


----------



## Bunnie1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

This looks awesome. Updated pics?


----------

